# Jokes only NTs will understand



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

- A cop pulls Heisenberg over and asks him, "Do you know how fast you were going?" Heisenberg replies, "No, but I know where I am."

-Two Chemists walk into a bar. The first says, "I'll have some H20." The second says, "I'll have some H20 too." The second one dies.

-Schrodinger gets stopped. The cop searches the car and asks, "Did you know there's a dead cat in here?" He replies, Well, now I do!"

-One atom says to another, "I lost an electron!" The other replies, "Are you positive?"

-Why can't you trust atoms? They make up everything.

-A photon checks into a hotel. The bellhop asks, "can I help you with your luggage?" It replies, "I don't have any. I'm travelling light."

-What do you get when you cross a joke with a rhetorical question?

-How many Freudian analysts does it take to change a light bulb? Two. One to change it, and the other to hold the penis.
LADDER.
I MEANT LADDER.


Feel free to add more.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I understood them. I am elated and frequently experience powerful emotions.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Excuse for being late:
‘Late? My dear fellow,’ expostulated Clotaire. He leaned back in his chair, and steepled his fingers. ‘What do you know of advanced physics? Time is (1) relative, and (2) a function of gravity. Since time slows down as gravity increases (for instance, in a black hole), it therefore follows that: As we eat (adding mass to our bodies, increasing our gravity), our personal time slows down. Therefore, while you may believe that two hours have gone by since I sallied forth in pursuit of provender, in my personal time stream it is only fifteen minutes. Ha!’


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

ENTP: "Perspective is the greatest thing a human ever has!"
INTJ: "Well, that's one perspective."


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

I think the Freudian Slip one was my personal favourite.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

SJs

Edit: oh, it says _will_ understand.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry to burst your bubble. I understood these jokes as well. Next.


----------



## CosmicYeti (Dec 15, 2014)

You do realise that Feelers are not stupid or lack general knowledge right?

On a sidenote,
How many bulbs does it take to change a human?


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

But they're not as interested in science as NTs.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

CosmicYeti said:


> You do realise that Feelers are not stupid or lack general knowledge right?
> 
> On a sidenote,
> How many bulbs does it take to change a human?


But they're not as interested in science as NTs.


----------



## CosmicYeti (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if that's true. I've known many NFs that are interested in science (myself included) and many NTs that are not. A need to understand how the world works is universal. Plus laughing at these jokes is not a matter of whether or not you spend your free time buried in Feynman's works. They're common knowledge. They're pretty funny too.


----------



## 12fingers (Oct 15, 2014)

CosmicYeti said:


> @Yeezus I'm not sure if that's true. I've known many NFs that are interested in science (myself included) and many NTs that are not. A need to understand how the world works is universal. Plus laughing at these jokes is not a matter of whether or not you spend your free time buried in Feynman's works. They're common knowledge. They're pretty funny too.


Agreed. I understood these as a result of a high school level education in sciences.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jun 5, 2012)

I understood them


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Don’t worry about what other people think, because they rarely do.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Don’t worry about what other people think, because they rarely do.


Conspiracy theorists should take that advice.


----------

